# RECENSEMENT des PANNES sur IMAC : IMPORTANT



## xantho (9 Octobre 2001)

VOILA un de mes post que j'ai ecrit dans un forum :

_Pour ma part je voudrais vos avis : 
J'ai un imac dvse 500, 392 Mo depuis un an et 1 semaine avant la fin de garantie : DD qui claque =&gt;ouf, reparation gratos. 3 semaines apres le 1° probleme la carte analogique qui pete : je joue la plainte et apple me fait une extension de garantie et prend le prix de la carte mais pas de la main d'oeuvre : 2,25heures à 450ff HT : zoulie la rép.
Et pis maintenant ça fait 3 semaine que je suis tranquille ? Et non car maintenant c'est la pile interne k'es morte ou bien la carte selon le réparateur 
Alors je fais quoi, je fais un raid au boeing sur la firme ou je claque le premier conno qui me dit que c'est la loi des series, que j'ai pas de bol, mon pauvre ?
Parceque là si je compte un peu en pensant que j'aurais pu TOUT payer (en HT) : 
892,11ff de carte analogique + 2,25h de main d'oeuvre = 1012,50ff HT =*1904,61ff HT*
env.(j'ai pas les prix c'etait sous garantie) 1600ff HT de DD + 450ff HT de main d'oeuvre = *2000ff HT*
Et si je compte le pire pour le 3° probleme : c'est pas la pile interne mais la carte mere qui lache je vais surement lache environ 3500ff TTC de frais du coup j'arrive a une addition d'environ 7500ff TTC AU MOINS de frais sur un imac d'un an (ca fait plus de la moitie du prix de ma becane !!!!!!!!)que j'ai utilisé tout simplement sans le bouger de son bureau ; je ne l'ai jamais pousse a bout ou customise, alors là ça me broute cette affaire *et j'implore votre aide SVP*
J'en ai marre de me faire bais Et veux continuer de croire au mac, alors aidez-moi à faire quelque chose SVP_
Je voudrais, afin de monter un dossier que j'enverrais à Apple France, que vous me recensiez TOUTES les pannes sur iMAC que vous avez VRAIMENT EUES
Celles qui m'interessent le plus sont evidemment les PBs de *Disque Dur*, de *carte analogique*(terme exact pour la rep. de la carte) et *pile interne et/ou carte mere* afin de prouver au moins sur ces materiels qu'il y a un vice de construction !


----------



## Télémac (9 Octobre 2001)

va voir la

un de mes Imacs Dv 400 mhz agé de 14 mois commence à devenir floue et l'image tremble par instant. (bon avec l'âge les tremblements sont normaux mais 14 ans ce n'est pas vieux. A moins que chez apple il faut décompter les années comme pour les chiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


pour le moment j'ai gagné du temps en ouvrant l'animal et en ayant règlé le focus sur le THT (un des deux boutons blancs sur le coté) du coup l'image est à nouveau nette mais reste le pblm du tremblement aléatoire. 

@+

[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

Bonsoir Xantho, concernant entre autres ce genre de
problême, il y a une pétition dont je t'envoie l'adresse
qui va bientôt partir . @+
http://www.petitions.mac-fan.com/


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2001)

il y aussi le grand classique des couleurs qui changent


----------



## Télémac (10 Octobre 2001)

J&#8217;ai eu plusieurs demandes en privé  au sujet du réglage de la netteté du moniteur et en particulier sur un iMac (mais le réglage est similaire sur un moniteur classique sauf que l'opération est faite à un autre endroit).

Bon j'explique comme j'ai fais mais n'invite personne à le faire.

Déjà je ne suis pas intervenu si les appareils sont sous garanties.

Ensuite l&#8217;ouverture, et le réglage se font au risque et péril de celui qui va réaliser cette opération et sous son entière et unique responsabilité.

Ceci étant précisé, pour repérer le THT. vu du haut et par transparence de la coque, j'ai remarqué que du tube du moniteur, s&#8217;éloigne une gaine fixée comme une ventouse, pour descendre vers un boîtier noir situé sur le coté gauche de l&#8217;iMac. (iMac face avant du moniteur)

(Bon les termes techniques ne sont peut être pas les bons mais je ne suis pas technicien)

Après ouverture par le bas je repère ce boîtier  équipé de deux potentiomètres soit blanc soit noir selon les machines. 

Un des deux potentiomètres me permet de régler la taille de l&#8217;image et le second est le focus qui me permet de régler la netteté.

Je l'ai règlé en tournant légèrement soit à droite soit à gauche et la ou l&#8217;image et la meilleure, j'ai laissé la position du potentiomètre.

@+

[10 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2001)

la télémac tu vas faire prendre des risques a certain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour xantho ,

Je vais te raconter l'histoire que j'ai eu avec mon premier apple en 1996 ou 97. J'avais acheté un powerbook 5300cs. Ce malheureux computer, en plus de n'etre pas très puissant a eu la facheuse tendance à tomber en panne : plusieurs retours sav, avec au moins trois fois l'écran de changé ( en général fallait compter 6 semaines pour la réparation : 6 x 4 = 24 semaines d'immobilisation ou quelquechose avoisinant).
J'en ai eu marre de ne pas avoir confiance en cet ordinateur, et à la fin des 1 an de garantie, j'ai écris à apple france pour demander le remboursement d'un ordinateur avec lequel je n'avais jamais pu travailler puisque constamment immobilisé pour panne. Refus d'Apple. nouveau courrier invoquant le vice caché (art 1640 du code civil -je crois-). Refus d'apple. Nouveau courrier pour dire que je mettais mon assurance juridique sur l'affaire (au passage on en a presque tous une dès qu'on assure son auto, pour moi c'est ca, à vérifier). Eh bien là apple, a eu peur et sous 15 jours, j'ai eu mon remboursement intégral (20000 fr à l'époque), et un transporteur est venu chercher la bête.
J'avoue que je n'esperais pas le rembousement, et je l'ai obtenu à ma grande surprise. Bref maintenant que j'ai un problème, je n'y vais pas par quatre chemins et je dis tout de suite: "je confie l'affaire à mon assurance juridique", et en général ca marche
Voila, c'était ma petite histoire,


----------



## Télémac (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*la télémac tu vas faire prendre des risques a certain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heps j'espère qu'il n'y en aura pas 1 qui fera l'imbécile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai donné qu'une possibilité mais je n'ai pas dis qu'il fallait la faire


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2001)

au pire il risque une bonne décharge


----------



## iVan (13 Octobre 2001)

Depuis Mai 1999, date d'acquisition de mon iMac SO 8.5, aucune panne! hé-hé


----------



## iVan (13 Octobre 2001)

Seul "hic", il fallait trouver la clavier AZERTY en substitution du QWERTY ..., mais ça ce n'était pas une panne!


----------



## bdgus (13 Octobre 2001)

J'ai fait acheter à ma belle mère un IMAC DV 400. (Je l'ai mise à l'informatique et contre l'avis de tous le monde qui voulait la mettre au PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). J'achette le mien un mois aprés (le meme). Au bout d'un an et demi Crach du DD. Heureusement pour moi il y a déja eu des précedant sur les PC de la famille.
Bref 1 an 1/2 pour un DD c'est peu, mais je pense qu'on ne peu pas en vouloir à apple car ça peu lacher assez facilement (micro coupure ou autre)


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2001)

début 1999, achat du iMac 266.
aucune panne jusqu'en
janvier 2001 carte d'alimentation et vidéo à changer... grrr. on me dit que c'est pas rare !
et pour finir en beauté
septembre 2001 l'écran foutu, mais vu que je l'ai pas fait réparer, on sait pas si c'est : 1) carte d'alimentation et vidéo (sûrement)
2) tube de l'écran

génial deux fois la même panne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Vous m'inquiétez avec toutes ce pannes.
J'ai acheté en Juin dernier un imac 350 d'occasion, pour le moment ca marche impeccable, mais j'espere bien ne pas avoir de pannes au bout de 8 mois ou un truc com ca!!!!

Est ce que tous ces problèmes ne viendraient pas du fait qu'il n'y a pas de ventilo sur les imacs et que donc la bete chauffe un peu trop et abime les composants plus rapidement que sur un mac ventilé????


----------



## JediMac (14 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par motion:
*Vous m'inquiétez avec toutes ce pannes.
J'ai acheté en Juin dernier un imac 350 d'occasion, pour le moment ca marche impeccable, mais j'espere bien ne pas avoir de pannes au bout de 8 mois ou un truc com ca!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heureusement, je pense que ces pannes restent minoritaires. J'ai mon iMac 400 DVSE depuis janvier 2000 et je n'ai jamais eu de pépin. Une collègue a eu le sien 1 mois avant moi, et pareil, rien de rien. Le seul truc dont elle a souffert était d'avoir des fichiers XL version 4 qui ont collé un sacré bordel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Un autre Labo est aussi équipé avec des iMac encore plus anciens (lesteur CD à tiroir) et hormis un clavier qui à grillé suite à un orage, tout roule.
Donc ça reste des bonnes machines. Attention à ne pas être trop impressionné par les témoignages de panne qui évidemment sont concentrés ici. Quand ça va bien on ne poste pas.

Bye


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2001)

il n'y a pas que les pannes mmais il y aussi les dégat causer par l'utilisateur ou par France Telecom, je me souvient d'un client qui a changer 4 fois de modem a cause de FT qui lui avait mit une ligne en 100 volts au lieu de 48   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (véridique)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2001)

...reformatage complet ce matin dû à un plantage complet du DD... kernel panic en pagaille...écran qui vascille...problèmes d'impression (plantages)...
De l'autre côté, mon Packard Bell 1,5 Ghz, Win ME, firewire etc... etc... qui reste imperturbable au milieu de tout ce bordel et le tout, sous le sourire narquois de mon fils qui me disait ce matin : "alors Pa, ça formatte dur !!!"
Navrant, surtout pour le prix (iMac DV600)


----------



## kisco (15 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par motion:
*Est ce que tous ces problèmes ne viendraient pas du fait qu'il n'y a pas de ventilo sur les imacs et que donc la bete chauffe un peu trop et abime les composants plus rapidement que sur un mac ventilé????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben sur le mien y en avait encore un de ventilo...
Les 333 étaient les derniers à en avoir il me semble.


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2001)

c'est ça, tous les imacs slop-in n'ont pas de ventillo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2001)

Bonne idée car j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec mon iMac DV 400 ES :

- changement de carte logique au tout début pour un pb à l'extinction de l'imac (bruit dans les enceintes)

- crash disque (13 Go) en Aout dernier mais hors garantie cette fois :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , conclusion achat d'un nouveau disque de ma poche!!!

Voilà pour mes problèmes que je trouve trop nombreux pour une machine qui reste quand même assez chère (11 500 F à sa sortie).
C'est pas un PC à 4000 F quand même!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

A propos des piles sur limac 500 : La panne ne provient pas de la carte mère, mais du logiciel système Power management dont la mise à jour se trouve sur le site Apple. Visiblement on en parle pas trop, mais les machines incriminées sont des séries de Février et de Juillet 2001. Ce logiciel gère la pile à larrêt de limac. Les boites de maintenance "Apple" ne connaissent visiblement pas le problème et change la carte mère.


----------



## ODYC (17 Octobre 2001)

on dirait bel et bien qu'il y ait des séries foireuses, surtout concernant les iMacs à partir des modèles DV (plus de blindage et plus de ventilo).

Dans les autres forums, les posts abondent au sujet de cette machine qui semble faire l'unanimité pour les problèmes, pour la plupart hardware et toujours les mêmes :
- disque dur qui lâche
- écran qui lâche (au bout de 13 ou 14 mois)
- plantages aléatoires 
- Ethernet défaillant
- ou encore un beau jour la babasse qui refuse de démarrer...

C'est navrant de voir à quel point Apple a sabré une si bonne petite machine. A tel point que je n'ose même plus conseiller à quiconque d'acheter ce modèle. 

Bon, c'est juste une opinion perso, mais je pense à deux choses :
- plus de blindage métallique : l'écran dérouille et finit par lâcher, 
- plus de ventilo : ça chauffe dur-dur (surtout ces modèles, mettez la main sur le capot au bout d'une heure ou deux d'utilisation, je trouve les températures atteintes presque anormales) et à force de chauffer, comme dit dans un post plus haut, les composants s'abîme d'où les plantages...
- pas assez de ventilation : le disque dur finit par ne plus apprécier (je compte plus les cas où le disque dur fait "couic" du jour au lendemain).

Et peut être aussi des pièces de qualité médiocre afin de tirer les prix vers le bas pour rester bénéficiaire... 

Bref, je confirme, cette machine, très bien conçue au départ, semble s'être transformée au fil du temps (et au fil des caprices à Steve qui semble s'obstiner à vouloir une machine silencieuse) en pièges à bugs hardware et accumule les vices de fabrication.

Se rappeler du cube, si mignon, mais lui aussi sans ventilo et qui, muni d'un système d'allumage "tactile" (c'est à dire c'est la chaleur du doigt appuyé dessus qui déclenche l'extinction ou l'allumage) jouait sans cesse au phare breton (allume-éteint, allume,éteint..etc...). Là aussi la chaleur semblait jouer un rôle néfaste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

bonjour,
moi, un jour, j'ai déplacé mon imac350, j'ai entendu un cloc à l'intérieur, et depuis, mon modem interne ne marche plus....
du coup j'en ai acheté un externe
mais ça fait chier, l'ordi n'a qu'un an et demi....
séb


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

Vu les posts précédent il semblerai effectivement que toutes ces pannes et casses intempestives soient liées à la (3eme) génération imac! Je suis l'heureux possésseur d'un 266mhz vert et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre pépin! Pourvu que ça dure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 En tout cas bon courrage aux "galériens" et allez y franco: faites jouer vos assistances juridiques!


----------



## mad'doc (31 Octobre 2001)

Pour ma part, iMav DV 500, j'ai commencé à avoir un problème après la fin de la garantie: la géométrie qui n'est pas correcte à l'allumage du Mac mais qui se rétablie une fois le Mac chaud !
Et depuis peu, quend je reste cliqué, des bandes grises en travers de l'écran. C'est quoi la suite ?


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

iMac 400 SE - 256Mo.

Le DD a commencé à faire des siennes, à prendre des tailles démesurées (100000 Go), à perdre la raison, à me dire qu'il ne restait que 2ko de libre.

Tous les fichiers se sont entremêlés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela ressemblait à un virus (vers) sous Win, mais cela n'en était pas un.

Récupération des données par ethernet après trois mois de réflexion et de non-utilisation (c'était le seul moyen), formatage, initialisation, réinstallation.

Depuis, tout baigne. Je n'ai pas encore utilisé mon AppleCare 3 ans (ce n'est pas le cas avec l'iBook dont le câble d'alimentation a cramé - c'est un problème connu).

Aucun problème matériel, donc. Même après l'avoir laissé des journées entières allumé sous X.1.

Le 400 SE était le premier très bon iMac.


----------

